# Nokia 5800Xpress Music GBA Emulator



## Skelletonike (Apr 26, 2012)

Right, the thing is, a friend of mine has one of those phones, but tbh, I haven't touched a Nokia since my beloved N70 (may it rest in peace). I tried searching around the forum but didn't really found anything about it, so, does anyone know any good symbian (I'm assuming it's still symbian) GBA emulator for the 5800, if there is any?

Thanks in advance. ^^


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

_gpSP _or _vBag _should do the trick.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks, I'll tell her to check those out once I see her online. ^^
Which one has better compability tho? I found a website that said gpSP wasnt compatible with everything.


----------



## koyuki_kun (Apr 26, 2012)

gpSP is  a gba emulator for PSP, not for nokia/symbianVBAG is the emulator to symbian


----------



## raystriker (Jun 18, 2012)

Gpsp symbian is your best bet. Vbag x was vampent's latest release and it was only made for s60v3 phones.As far as I remember, 5800xm is a s60v5 phone which makes it compatible only with gpsp symbian(which has been updated till the latest release of nokia belle)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

koyuki_kun said:


> gpSP is  a gba emulator for PSP, not for nokia/symbianVBAG is the emulator to symbian


gpSP has been ported to Symbian a long time ago.


----------



## raystriker (Jun 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> koyuki_kun said:
> 
> 
> > gpSP is  a gba emulator for PSP, not for nokia/symbianVBAG is the emulator to symbian
> ...


by summeli( if i remember)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

raystriker said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > koyuki_kun said:
> ...


That is correct, easily googlable and not possible to contest in any way, I was just correcting him.


----------



## raystriker (Jun 19, 2012)

vgba symbian is also an option


----------

